# XChange Leasing -- when is your first payment due?



## atl2nyc (May 20, 2016)

For those who are participating in the XChange leasing program, can you tell me when your first weekly payment is due? Is it due the week immediately following your purchase or is there a short grace period between acquiring the vehicle and your first payment?


----------



## drankthekoolaid (May 20, 2016)

DONT DO IT!!!


----------



## atl2nyc (May 20, 2016)

Thank you for your feedback, but I am not seeking guidance as to proceeding or not with the program.

I'm fully aware of the upsides and downsides of the Xchange lease.

I'm also very familiar with Uber from both a rider and driver perspective.

I am also fully cognizant of my personal situation and the ramifications of participating in the program. 

To that end, I am simply asking when the first payment is due after the delivery of the vehicle. 

Does anyone know?


----------



## drankthekoolaid (May 20, 2016)

exactly 2 weeks after you drive off the lot, good luck.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

read Mr. Koolaids post:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/cancelling-the-ride-for-profit-xchange-lease-info.79537/#post-1101132


----------



## atl2nyc (May 20, 2016)

drankthekoolaid - thanks for direct response to my question.

LAuberX - I appreciate you sharing the insights from the other forum member and thus looking out for your fellow man / woman. But as I stated earlier, with the exception of the initial payment date, I am fully aware of the other stipulations tied to the Xchange program.

I have thoroughly evaluated the situation and I will be OK.


----------

